# New Chargers of XTAR. XP4 and WP2s



## buwuve (Jul 4, 2013)

*XTAR *will release some *more chargers*. A few days ago it started with the XP1.


The next will be a *new version of the WP2 II* and will be called *WP2s*

The differences are quite simple: The *USB output provides up to 2.1 A.* Now it’s possible to charge a Ipad and all mobile phones, where 0.5 A are not enough. You can also choose a current of *0.25, 0.5 and 1A*. Thus, it is now available for small batteries such as 10440, 14500, 16340 load safely. Now it has a cover.

*XTAR XP1 and XP4*

*The XP1 is released, the XP4 should come in July.*

The XP1 was 0.25 and 0.5 A and is intended more for the smaller batteries.
Ni-MH: AAA and AA
Li-ion 10440, 14500, 16340, 18350, 17500, 18500 *Not for 186500/18700!*






*
The XP4 and the WP2S *have a *USB output up to 2.1 A.*
You can also choose between *4x 0.25 A, 0.5 A or 1A.
*
*Ni-MH: *AAA, AA, A, C, SC
*Li-ion *10440, 14500, 16340, 18650/18700, 26650, and also the exotic sizes such as 14650, 17500, 17670, 18350, 22650, 25550th 32600 should fit well, even if they are not named.

Who wants to load only 26650 should use the XTAR SP2, because it has 2x 2Ampere.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 5, 2013)

Wonder if they will do an upgraded 6 version.


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 5, 2013)

Too bad no LiFePO4 for 16340/18650 :thumbsdow


----------



## tobrien (Jul 5, 2013)

snakyjake said:


> Too bad no LiFePO4 for 16340/18650 :thumbsdow



I'm assuming that's a small market still :/

nice finds in the OP! XTAR makes good stuff and I like how they update their models quite often


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone heard anything new about the XP4's release date? I recently got into Li Ions and am using the WP2 II, which I like very much. However, the XP4's 4-cell capacity and 2.1 amp USB output have my attention. I can see myself upgrading to that ASAP...


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice that they're doing this. I currently own the WPII Mk 2, but probably won't upgrade because I don't use it to charge anything. Plus I like the fact that the WPII can charge (although not officially supported) 26650s, and that cover, if it's not removable- may interfere with 26650 charging.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 15, 2013)

mhanlen said:


> I currently own the WPII Mk 2, but probably won't upgrade because I don't use it to charge anything.



Am I reading this correctly? You have the WPII Mk 2 and don't use it?

Bill


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 15, 2013)

Let me elaborate- sorry the statement was a bit confusing now that I re-read it. What I mean, is that the upgraded WP2 would not be of use to me- because it seems the primary upgrade is a higher output when you use the charger to charge things that charge via USB. I do not use this feature of the WP2. I do not use it to charge devices- just batteries. Make more sense now? I actually love it even more now that I was tipped off that it can fit 26650s. That means I won't have to get another charger if I move on to bigger lights.


----------



## mccririck (Jul 16, 2013)

WPII mk2 can charge 26650? I bought the SP2 because I didnt know this.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 17, 2013)

Some people report using coins to make the leads touch, but I have a single orange ultrafire that barely makes it- no temp mods necessary.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 17, 2013)

XTAR is looking for input on FB: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=617740318248191&id=267104746645085

it looks like they're working on trying to make more chargers and want some good ideas from us/yall


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 17, 2013)

How about a Li-ion smart charger that measures and tests capacity?


----------



## gopajti (Jul 18, 2013)

WP2s high res images

http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2013/07/18/xtar_wp2s_kepek

official specs


----------



## __philippe (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the XTAR WP2s pics and specs, Gopatji. Any confirmation about actual release date ?
And since you are on the subject, how about the *XP4* ?....  ?

__philippe


----------



## __philippe (Jul 18, 2013)

tobrien said:


> XTAR is looking for input on FB: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=617740318248191&id=267104746645085
> 
> it looks like they're working on trying to make more chargers and want some good ideas from us/yall



Mailed [email protected] with my pet *suggestions *(obsessions ? ) *for VP1 update:
*
_For the attention of Development Engineering_
_I understand you are currently seeking user's feedback about improving future chargers products._
_Here are my suggestions specific to your current superb VP1 charger :_


_add one latching green LED per channel to provide positive charge termination signal_
_allow actual voltage display over the 4.20 V present limit_
_fix cosmetic blemish around display bezel (under certain angle of visions, white space shows around the blue mask) _
_introduce a 4-slots version ?_
_Point #1 is especially important to provide a nearby visual clue signal, so that a user standing some distance 
away from the charger can ascertain at first glance whether the charge is still in process or actually completed.
No need to check up close if the LCD bars are still dancing back and forth (charge in process), or actually standing still (charge completed).

_Please see rule 12. Reposting Private Communications - Norm

Not holding my breath, but stay tuned....

Cheers,

__philippe

__________________________________________________________________
XTAR verbatim reply spiked by moderator, so be it, that's the rule.
I trust no rule will be broken by revealing the momentous gist of XTAR's answer : 

_"Thanks for your suggestion, we'll definitely consider it"_ ...

__philippe


----------



## gopajti (Jul 18, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Thanks for the XTAR WP2s pics and specs, Gopatji. Any confirmation about actual release date ?
> And since you are on the subject, how about the *XP4* ?....  ?
> 
> __philippe



Hi philippe

release date next few weeks, I don't know exactly. If I have XP4 pics, specs etc I will share. btw XTAR will produce 5000pcs WP2s worldwide.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 18, 2013)

Official XTAR WP2s specs here, with multiple detailed "in-use" illustrations (straight from mfr site):

http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=280&style=Charger Series


__philippe


----------



## mccririck (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks excellent, I want one!


----------



## sbbsga (Jul 19, 2013)

This is great news indeed! I have been waiting for a 4-bay advance charger from XTAR, hopefully this will be future proof. 

I love the USB output feature on my WP2 II, I wonder if the batteries still need to be in the certain bay for the output capability on these. Also, if NiMH can be the power source for charging devices as well. 

I am looking forward to reading good reviews!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 24, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Official XTAR WP2s specs here, with multiple detailed "in-use" illustrations (straight from mfr site):
> 
> http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=280&style=Charger Series
> 
> ...



And a sneeky confirmation the XTAR* WP2s *charger is actually available...

One far-east sample source:
http://www.szwholesale.com/xtar-wp2....html?osCsid=34c4250e5d8c273e8dbdb5bca5bffcb7

Street price $33.00-$37.00

__philippe


----------



## MichaelAng (Jul 27, 2013)

HI,

Can this charger be used to charge CR 123 size rechargeable batteries 3v?

Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 28, 2013)

MichaelAng, please see post 3.

Bill


----------



## __philippe (Aug 3, 2013)

Content removed. Belongs in Auction Notices at the Market Place.

Bill

__________________________________________________________
_Serves me right, for naively presuming there is this exquisite shade of a difference between an Auction and an Outright Sale 
(as in "Buy-it-Now"). __Semantics, no doubt, will get me into trouble one of these days....
_
___philippe_


----------



## LightOnAHill (Aug 4, 2013)

Sounds like one of these might go well with my soshine 1 cell charger, which I love cause of the display


----------



## gopajti (Aug 27, 2013)

The USB output will be 1A (max.) not 2.1A as WP2s, and only one bay can charge mobile device


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! I have been waiting for this! Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 27, 2013)

complete XP4 user manual/specs in pdf format

http://www.2shared.com/document/jYGPEO3g/XTAR_XP4_Manual.html?

(if somebody share this link, pls source: elemlampa.blog.hu, thanks)


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 27, 2013)

gopajti said:


> WP2s high res images
> 
> http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2013/07/18/xtar_wp2s_kepek
> 
> ...



They don't explicitly say that the USB output will draw from both cells, but this sure seems to indicate that that is the case. That's a nice change since the WP2 II only pulled from one cell IIRC.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 27, 2013)

turkeylord said:


> They don't explicitly say that the USB output will draw from both cells, but this sure seems to indicate that that is the case. That's a nice change since the WP2 II only pulled from one cell IIRC.



You could check the review, I usual checks these kind of things.


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 27, 2013)

HKJ said:


> You could check the review, I usual checks these kind of things.


Thank you, I hadn't seen that yet!



HKJ said:


> ...
> 
> USB output
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't get the XP4 document on work computer. Can I charge *all 4* NiMH or Li-Ion 18650s at 1000mA, or does it split the current?

edit: looking at the specifications in one of the photos, this seems to be correct...but can someone confirm anyway? Thanks


----------



## __philippe (Aug 28, 2013)

Bloody expensive, if you ask me: NEW XTAR XP4 Multi Function Charger *USD 89.99*...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-XTAR-XP...ry_Chargers&hash=item4ac8ac2978#ht_2397wt_932

__philippe


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, that is much more than I expected. 


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 28, 2013)

sbbsga said:


> Wow, that is much more than I expected.



No kiddnig! If the Intellicharger can be had for $20, I expected this to be about $40 max for the selectable/higher charge current. Hopefully that's just an early, inflated Ebay price.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 28, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Bloody expensive, if you ask me: NEW XTAR XP4 Multi Function Charger *USD 89.99*...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-XTAR-XP...ry_Chargers&hash=item4ac8ac2978#ht_2397wt_932
> 
> __philippe



XTAR reply



> The ebay seller may make a mistake on the price. The real retail price will be much less than 80usd. But i don't think he has the XP4 in stock at the moment, because the quantity of the first batch of XP4 is limited and only a few foreign dealers got small quantity of XP4. They will receive the first XP4 at the end of this week or next week.


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 28, 2013)

That is a relief! Thanks for the update, gopajti!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## __philippe (Aug 29, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Bloody expensive, if you ask me: NEW XTAR XP4 Multi Function Charger *USD 89.99*...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-XTAR-XP...ry_Chargers&hash=item4ac8ac2978#ht_2397wt_932
> 
> __philippe



This looks more reasonable than the ridiculously inflated eBay price quoted above

_XTAR XP4 Intelligent Charger For 3.7V Li-ion/ AAA/AA Ni-MH* USD 38.90*

_http://www.szwholesale.com/xtar-int....html?osCsid=a1cf5cca7d0acebbc461bf9ad3a067da

__philippe


----------



## __philippe (Aug 30, 2013)

Armoured Xtar charger now officially released on mfr's site:

*XP4 "PANZER"* ..... 

http://www.xtarlight.com/05-chanpin/p-001-1.asp?styleid=287&style=New

__philippe


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 30, 2013)

My local dealer will have it in 1-2 weeks time. :twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Aug 30, 2013)

It says Car Adapter (optional) but shows it in the actual packaging. I doubt they created different packaging for each option, so what do you get when purchasing?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 30, 2013)

markr6 said:


> It says Car Adapter (optional) but shows it in the actual packaging. I doubt they created different packaging for each option, so what do you get when purchasing?



With and without is usual the same box, but the dealers can usual buy either option.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't want to get off topic, but when is someone going to make something similar to this XP4 with individual LCD screens like a C9000/BC-700? I would really like to see the mAh added when charging Li-Ion batteries. That's really the only thing missing from this charger. Looks like a winner either way!


----------



## shelm (Aug 30, 2013)

HKJ what's your estimate for completion of XP4 review, got a date?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 30, 2013)

shelm said:


> HKJ what's your estimate for completion of XP4 review, got a date?



Not yet, Xtar has promised to send the charger to me, but I do not know when that happens. From I receive it, there will probably go 2 to 3 week.


----------



## shelm (Aug 30, 2013)

HKJ said:


> From I receive it, there will probably go 2 to 3 week.



thanks for the estimate!!


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 30, 2013)

I was hoping for a 6-Bay version of the VP-1....but this is more like a Nitecore i4


----------



## markr6 (Aug 30, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I was hoping for a 6-Bay version of the VP-1....but this is more like a Nitecore i4



Much more appropriate current though. I would get the i4 if it went up to 1000mA instead of a weak 375mA x4.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 30, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I was hoping for a 6-Bay version of the VP-1....but this is more like a Nitecore i4


I agree with you. _But_ we may still get a 6-bay VP1 eventually.


----------



## mccririck (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure they have a few new chargers in the pipeline.


----------



## lowks (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally got my XP4!


----------



## madecov (Sep 5, 2013)

markr6 said:


> It says Car Adapter (optional) but shows it in the actual packaging. I doubt they created different packaging for each option, so what do you get when purchasing?



It can be ordered from the factory either way with or without car adapter


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 5, 2013)

The XP4 is looking very promising. If someone can make a good nimh/li-ion charger that works properly XTAR can. I will eagerly await HKJ's review on it.


----------



## buds224 (Sep 5, 2013)

*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-Xtar*

*Review / Thoughts on the Xtar XP4 Charger?*

I tried looking for a review, no luck. I like what I see on paper, just want to know people's thoughts on the Xtar brand, or better yet, actual experience with the XP4 charger. TIA.


----------



## lowks (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*



buds224 said:


> *Review / Thoughts on the Xtar XP4 Charger?*
> 
> I tried looking for a review, no luck. I like what I see on paper, just want to know people's thoughts on the Xtar brand, or better yet, actual experience with the XP4 charger. TIA.



I got the charger right here .... xtar promised to send me one too but then I could not wait and rushed out to get one. Here are my very very initial thoughts about the charger:

1. A bit disappointed with the fact that only bay 1 can be used for Nimh discharging and only bay 1 and 4 can be used for charging Nimh batteries.

2. Putting normal AA nimh batteries at some of the bays proves to be a challenge as they can be a bit loose and when the batteries do not make contact the charger thinks that there is no batteries in there. 

3. Discharge / Charge cycle takes a looooong time. I ran my over night and it just finished with the discharge cycle. This needs more investigation as probably the battery I used was charged to begin with. 

4. Charging nimh batteries on this beauty is flawless and the temperature is always cool to the touch. 

5. I like the constuction of the charger and it's solidly built (given the price).

6. Using the unit as a powerbank only works with Lithium batteries and only works when it's not plugged in... bleh.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*



lowks said:


> ...and only bay 1 and 4 can be used for charging Nimh batteries.



WHAT!?! That's rediculous...are you sure about this?


----------



## lowks (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

That's what the manual that comes with the charger says. I haven't tried it out yet because I don't really have junk nimh batteries to experiment.


----------



## tripplec (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

Does the OEM have details on its capabilities to clarify. I read the spec's on the link to ebay above. It seems to indicate that 4-NiMH are supported as 4 channels & 4 Li-ion can be done as well. Whether you can mix types as the I4 charger supports is not a huge deal at least for me. They should have an owners manual online at some point to read up on it.

So far the Nitecore I4 is the best deal for a dual chemistry charger. IMO


----------



## lowks (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

Okay, so far this is my findings... if you leave the battery (Nimh) in the non-nimh supported bays it just gets hot. I yanked it out in fear of it melting my batteries. Over on bay or channel 1 and 4 it charges flawlessly. I would say that I still prefer this to Nitecore because of the individual channels which can charge independently rather than linked like how Nitecore i4 is, plus the suspect termination on Nitecore which has been reported by more people than I care to be comfortable with is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## TronPlayer (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*



lowks said:


> A bit disappointed with the fact that only bay 1 can be used for Nimh discharging and only bay 1 and 4 can be used for charging nimh batteries.



Frankly, this is stupid from the end users standpoint. If this is true, the value of this charger for me is zero. This is very disappointing.


----------



## TronPlayer (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

I found this info below on their site and it sounds like the XP4 should charge 4xNimh not just 2.

"Charge four 10440/14500/14650/16340/17500/17670/18350/18500/18650/18700 Li-ion batteries and AAA/AA/A Ni-MH batteries or two 22650/25500/26650 (3.6V/3.7V)Li-ion batteries and SC/C Ni-MH batteries simultaneously but respectively"


----------



## lowks (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*



TronPlayer said:


> I found this info below on their site and it sounds like the XP4 should charge 4xNimh not just 2.
> 
> "Charge four 10440/14500/14650/16340/17500/17670/18350/18500/18650/18700 Li-ion batteries and AAA/AA/A Ni-MH batteries or two 22650/25500/26650 (3.6V/3.7V)Li-ion batteries and SC/C Ni-MH batteries simultaneously but respectively"




Yes TronPlayer you are right and I am a complete fool! The manual after re-reading it carefully and doing more testing says and I quote "bay 1 and 4 is only suitable for S/SC size Nimh" batteries not that only bay 1 and 4 is for charging Nimh batteries. Bay 1 is the only one that can dis-charge Nimh though. Sorry for being a complete fool.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

Thanks for the clarification. I think I'll put this on my to-buy list and plan on using it as a car charger so I'm NEVER without dead batteries.


----------



## lowks (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

Good choice! At this stage my only complaint is that I have ran out of batteries to charge


----------



## __philippe (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

 XTAR recent chargers line (VP1 | XP1 | WP2s | XP4) now carried by Fasttech.

__philippe


----------



## tripplec (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

I found it on Fasttech but took a while going page by page!!! You'll find it middle of Page for or try this. http://www.fasttech.com/category/1421/battery-chargers-for-li-ion-ni-mh-ni-cd-lifepo4-an/-/p/4/

Anyone have access to a manual. I was wonder how one selects the current rate. The photos are of little help on that. 

Look ok though and includes the 12V adapter which I did not get with my I4 charger. Too bad there is no diagnostics for capacity in the lone discharge slot. Most of us will use at least two cells at a time


----------



## drpower (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369657-Review-Thoughts-on-the-*

XP4 looks nice


----------

